# um... i like myself?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

trying to think of something positive. well i'll use my board name. i like myself. there, i feel better already. on a side note, if anyone has the fight club dvd on the back cover there is a picture of graffiti that says "i like myself" in spray paint over and over. the classic positive reinforcement mantra.


----------



## willpower (Oct 8, 2004)

ooo that's one of my favorite movies.  

"I am Jack's colon . . ."


----------



## autumn.fae (Sep 28, 2004)

... i get cancer, i kill Jack"


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I think liking yourself is the most important thing about positive thinking.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Pea, it's on the standard edition, not the special collector's edition. I have the standard one.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

Speaking of Fight Club, here's an intresting article I came across. Something to think about.



> 'Fight Club': Secrets of Janus Programming
> by Uri Dowbenko
> 
> When you see Fight Club, you'll have "front row seats for the theater of destruction."
> ...


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

very interesting. wheres the link to that article?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> I think liking yourself is the most important thing about positive thinking.


:stu I like myself, but I don't think it has anything to do with being positive because I'm not.


----------



## Danielle (Oct 27, 2004)

if you like yourself, how do you have SA. wouldnt you feel comfortable around them because you like yourself? :stu


----------

